
Letters: How to Reverse the Rising Suicide Rate - dredmorbius
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/16/opinion/suicide-rate.html
======
badrabbit
Suicide and depression are different but related issues. People who are not
suffering from clinical depression will also commit suicide when faced with a
difficult moment of desperation.

People commit suicide because they've run out of options and they feel like
it's the only way out. What is needed is more open places and people to turn
to when one is desperate.

A friend you can talk to or groups of people you can be yourself with goes a
long way.

Of course, if you have clinical depression or some other psychiatric disorder
none of that helps. Mental sickness is horrible. I wonder if in the future
people could pay with crypto-currency and get anonymous (legal/vetted) help. I
can see that making a difference but I am very skeptical against gimmicks and
"one size fits all" solutions.

But hey,at least society accepts this as a problem,this can be a serious taboo
in some cultures.

